# New Black A3 parked outside my office.



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

No it's not mine 8),

I think it's someone who works next door.

Looks very nice in Black, quite menacing (not as menacing as my future R32 ;D) .

The alloys look much larger than I expected, I'm assuming they're only 17" though, and they fill the arches very well. I'm not sure what they are called, but they are bit Saab'ish in design (triangular with scoops in the edges like the S3) are these parabolics ?

I can't tell what engine it is (I'm not going outside as it's p***ing it down  ).

The side on view is very nice, but I do think it could do with a deeper front bumper.

So, overall very impressed and will undoublty be looking at one when and if they bring out the S3 or RS3. If you've ordered one in black you won't be disappointed ;D


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Good to hear that! It's prob a Sport with standard 5-arm 17" alloys.

This is quite early for someone to have already taken delivery. Vagman ordered his virtually on the day the Audi ordering system was opened (May 2nd I think), and he isn't expecting his until next month think (not tomorrow!). Could be the wife/girlfriend/other of the MD of a dealership. 

I don't think I'd like the front spoiler any deeper. It seems deep enough to me for scrapping along speed humps and the like.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

when I spoke to Audi UK earlier they told me that they have already delivered 300 and have already taken 1000 orders!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vagman ordered his virtually on the day the Audi ordering system was opened (May 2nd I think), and he isn't expecting his until next month think (not tomorrow!).


Hi Karcsi,

Thanks for the publicity. 

I ordered the A3 on 13th May, the day the order book opened.

The car was built week 25 i.e. w/c 16th June and arrived in the UK on Wednesday 25th June. I t arrives at the dealers tomorrow and I am collecting it on Saturday. 8)

I shall let everyone know my initial thoughts at the weekend, although I recently had a 10 minute drive in a TDI and was very impressed.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The bill's in the post Vagman! Good luck for Saturday.

Just two weeks from build week, and 7 from order.

1000 cars in a couple of weeks. WOW! No wonder dealers didn't seem all that bother about losing a sale.

300 cars in the UK already. Happy A3 spotting all those waiting for theirs - not you Vagman, sod!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

She's used to drive a 3 year old black Tdi Golf, oh and shes the PA of the MD from the firm next door.

My local dealership does tend to have some of the first new Audi's on the road, I know my A4 cabrio was. I think it's because the sales manager has been working for Audi at the same dealership for nearly 20 years and he has very good contacts, plus we're only 10 miles from the distribution depot where the cars are unloaded from the ship ;D.


----------

